# My Fat Zebra Danio. Whats up?



## dnapuff (Aug 15, 2009)

Behaving normaly but big belly. Is it sick or egg laiden?? The 5 others are normal as seen in photo.


----------



## redlessi (Jul 22, 2009)

and I thought my danios were fat!!! not sure but might be constipated? maybe someone will come along with more experience and some answers..............


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:shock: I'm no expert, but I think thats far to large to be considered egg laiden.
If its possible, separate him out and feed him a shelled pea or two....if hes constipated, that should help. Not sure what else to tell ya.....maybe someone more experienced can offer better advice.


----------

